# 25-06 shooters



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone else as big of fan as I am? Really enjoy shooting that caliber.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

I shot a .280 for years. Had shoulder surgery so bought a .25-06 with a limbsaver recoil pad about 8 years ago. I almost never shoot the .280 now. Love the .25, and it kills deer DRT.
BB


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

By far my favorite gun in the safe, my wife shoots one too.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Best all around caliber there is for Texas...


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I had an old Ruger M77 in 25-06 for years and killed a bunch of deer with it. I traded it for a pistol and have regretted it ever since. If anyone has a nice piece they want to sale then please send me a PM. Great caliber, my second favorite to only a 300 Winchester magnum.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

*25.06*

My favorite round EVER! I have more than an I need but I like to collect them. I've personally killed a little bit of everything with mine and have been shooting my Browning A-Bolt for almost 20 years. Killed a big Mulie in Colorado last year. Shot was only about 240 yards but I got a complete pass thru on an animal that weighed 260 pounds.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

My fav, or my "go-to" is a Rem 700, Varmint Special in .25-06......I know when I pull the trigger, it is going down...Of course, there are a huge range of hunting situations that it does not fit, unfortunately...


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Hands down out of all the calibers I own it is the most accurate with many types of factory ammunition. It seems my other guns i'm always playing around with different kinds of ammo to see what works best. Also 25-06 is Very fast, very accurate, low recoil, and still has enough knock down power to take down any whitetail. I have an old remington 700 bdl bull barrel varmint in 25-06 which is my favorite. that thing will drive tacks all day.


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

elkhunter49 said:


> I had an old Ruger M77 in 25-06 for years and killed a bunch of deer with it.


My favorite gun! t-a-n-g safety Ruger M77 in 25-06. My dad passed it on to me when I graduated high school. It has never failed and the caliber performance is everything you want in a Texas deer rifle.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great caliber. My only complaints are that it is limited to 120 gr bullets. should be enough in most cases. I just like the bit more flexibility of the 7mm-08- being able to go up to 140 gr for that occasional elk hunt. Plus how many of us have "short shucked" a long action gun?? Certainly a great caliber though, and lots swear by it with good reason.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Love my 25-06, great all around gun for Texas game.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Just bought a Thompson encore in 25-06 haven't shot yet but I'm excited to now! Glass suggestions for it under 450?


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

By far my most favorite gun to take into the field.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a ruger m77 in my dads safe back home that I was shooting for years. I fell in love with it. I think it may be my uncles. When the time comes, I will either buy that one, or buy myself another. Just a great round.


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sure would like to find a sendero with that stainless barrel. My dad has the mountain rifle style. Anyone shoot savage?


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Won a Ruger Model 77 20 years ago($10 football pot) and that all I hunt with. Love it!! Only use 270 when wife hunts.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Just bought a Thompson encore in 25-06 haven't shot yet but I'm excited to now! Glass suggestions for it under 450?


ZEISS Conquest, $399 at Carters.....you won't regret it...


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I really like my Remington ADL 700 model, 25-06.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

What is the best Ammo to use on Texas whitetails


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

You will get a lot of comments with that question. I use the Federal 117gr Speer Hot-Cor in my 25-06.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought my Sako in 1986 and it has killed more deer than any other gun I hunt with. Extremely accurate. Ol faithful.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

das71198 said:


> What is the best Ammo to use on Texas whitetails


I use Remington corlokt 100 grs. DRT no joke.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

dadsaid said:


> You will get a lot of comments with that question. I use the Federal 117gr Speer Hot-Cor in my 25-06.


Thanks. - I am considering selling my .270 & really want a 25-06. Some have said 100 gr bullets & I have also heard 117 gr.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a Ruger #1 in 25-06 with a bull barrel. I love that gun! I am shooting 90 grain Sierra BTHP reloads. Very accurate and very fast. I have shot numerous texas game including axis deer and big hogs. Everything has been DRT.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I have a red pad Ruger and wood stock Remington ADL that I've been shooting for going on 10 years. They do everything I need them to do and I don't plan on reaching for anything else any time soon.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Last year I wanted to buy myself a new rifle. I was torn between 7mm-08 and 25-06, leaning toward the 7-08. I decided to run up to Cabelas and they didn't have a 7mm-08, but he said he had a Browning A-Bolt in the back( I was going after an x-bolt). He brought it out and to my surprise, and his, it was a Medallion. With the price he shot me, I couldn't pass it up! Haven't had the chance to take anything out with it, just some target shooting so far. It's almost to pretty to take thru the brush! Lol I'm shooting the Hornady 117gr SST with it. Anyone have any opinions on that round?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hucklebarry (May 14, 2012)

I have been shooting a Browning A-Bolt Stainless 25-06 for about 10 years and love it. I shoot the 115 gr Winchester Silvertips out of it. I have shot a couple different bullets out of it over the years, but it seems to like the silvertips the best. I have shot deer/hogs out to 500 yds with no problem. I have a Leupold VXII 4-14x40 on top of it.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have only hunted in Texas but my 25-06 has killed everything it's shot at.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Just bought a Thompson encore in 25-06 haven't shot yet but I'm excited to now! Glass suggestions for it under 450?


Just bought my daughter one last Christmas. I like shooting that gun.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely my favorite caliber for Texas. Mine loves the Rem 100 gr. core-loks.


----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

In October of 1981, I turned 18 and made my first gun purchase. I had a Marlin 30-30 at the time, and wanted a longer range gun to hunt the hill country. I hit the local pawn shops in Conroe and picked up a Winchester Model 70 25-06 with a Leupold Gold Ring 3x9 scope on it for $150. After several years and several deer, it is still the only gun I use to hunt with. Same gun, same scope. I can drive tacks with it. Why fix what ain't broke. Bought my son a Tikka T3 25-06 a few years ago for Christmas and he loves it. Nuff said.

As far as ammo, the 100 gr Core Lokt is very accurate, however, with the 120 gr Core Lokt I get a lot of wobble out of. I wanted a little heavier bullet but did not want to loose the accuracy. Tried the Federal Premium 115 gr Nosler Partition last year. Good on accuracy and take down, bad on pricing. This year trying the Hornady 117 gr Superformance. Appears accurate at the range, but the jury is still out on the take down power. Hopefully by the end of the season I will have an answer on that. Be safe.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

100 gr Rem Cor-Lok here too...


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*25-06*

Bought a Ruger No.1 25-06 in 1980 after lots of conversation and reading. This rifle is a tack driver with whatever I feed it. Many years ago, an old friend and myself would reload during Monday night football. He for his venerable .270, and me for the 25-06. Then we'd have one or two shooting contests per month, with several others on Sunday after church. I tried every powder/bullet combination that was available at that time, and finally settled on 51 or 52 grains H4831 with either a Sierra 117 boattail soft/spire point or a Hornady similar bullet for pure accuracy. It was unbelieveable off a benchrest all the way out to 300 yds. (across one of his hay pastures going into a creek bottom). _Of all of the bullets I tried on my particular rifle, the boattails always gave the most consistently accurate results._ Since I quit reloading and regular shooting, nowadays, I mostly use 120 gr. Remington Corelokt (last 4 deer) or Federal 117 gr. Sierra Game King BTSP or Hornady 117 BSSP. Very consistent results and quick clean kills on hogs and whitetail with these.
I have some old 100 gr. hollowpoint that I reloaded using IMR4831 & IMR4350 (I forget the recipe) that are also extremely accurate and deadly on yotes.
:texasflag


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Same here*



elkhunter49 said:


> I had an old Ruger M77 in 25-06 for years and killed a bunch of deer with it. I traded it for a pistol and have regretted it ever since. If anyone has a nice piece they want to sale then please send me a PM. Great caliber, my second favorite to only a 300 Winchester magnum.


I've been shooting the same Ruger M77 25-06 for about 15 years now. It's a cheapo model, synthetic stock and stainless hardware. It's got an old Nikon 3x9 on it that I've been thinking about replacing with something a little better, but what keeps me from doing it is that I sighted that rifle in one time, fresh out of the box. I shoot a few rounds to make sure she's still on before I go on a hunt anywhere, but I have only had to touch the adjustments once in all of that time, and that was after a plane ride to Montana 3 years ago. Otherwise, she's tried and true and dead on. Love that gun.


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

i bought my girlfriend a model 700 ADL 25-06 for xmas last year and it now has a leupold 3x9x50mm on it and its a tac driver! we shoot 117 grain sst out of it with great accuracy


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

...


bollomb said:


> i bought my girlfriend a model 700 ADL 25-06 for *Christ*mas last year and it now has a leupold 3x9x50mm on it and its a tac driver! we shoot 117 grain sst out of it with great accuracy


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 25-06 in a Ruger No.1 varmint shoots great,but I now shoot a 6.5 Creedmoore instead.


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> ...


ddnt realize it was against rules to abbreviate sorry


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

bollomb said:


> ddnt realize it was against rules to abbreviate sorry


Junior wardens lmao geeez........


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

Walter said:


> Junior wardens.


 some ppl have nothing better to do


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Rack, I feel you brother. Funny story too! 
I shoot the Winchester SP2, 120 grains. It uses a hollow point, controlled expansion bullet. Very accurate, and kills everything DRT. I handloaded, great accuracy, but was dissapointed with bullet performance, shooting a Hornady 120 HP controlled expansion. Evidently not the same bullet. Went back to factory. 
BB


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

My son killed a hog and deer this weekend with Sako, both were DRT.


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

I've got a Ruger Mark II Varmint

I've shot lots of things with it, prairie dogs, bobcat, coyote, aoudad, antelope, axis, and deer both mulies and white tail, plus some other types of varmints

It's a fine caliber for all round use.

I've loaded and shot 85, 87, 90, 100, 110, 115 and 120gr bullets out of it.

I've had my best luck with the 115gr Ballistic Tips and the 120gr Sierra GK on game type animals


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hard to come by a bull barrel rem 700 my next one may be a sako!


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

bollomb said:


> some ppl have nothing better to do


Lol makes them feel big.:goldfish:

oh and your going on report sir.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I absolutely love my .25/06. I was for years a .257 mag kind of guy and still love that cartridge but the .25/06 is so ballistically similar why spend $90 on .257 ammo. 
I read an article somewhere titled .25/06.... The pinnacle of Texas deer rifles. It made some very good points about why it is the pinnacle. I'll see if I can find the article and post a link


----------



## JAG_361 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a Weatherby vanguard series two 25-06 117 grain Hornady SST TACK DRIVER love that gun. Great caliber

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*25-06*

Got a savage I just started shooting this year went with the barnes ttsx 100gr. Me and my son both took mule deer in Co. at 400yds at the same time on the same hill he shot one then handed me the rifle and I shot another both ended up 10 yds apart both DRT I figur I will be shooting this rifle for years to come


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been with one since around 88 and loved it since I put the first rounds through it. Mine started off as an off the shelf BDL. After several years however the stock went whacky on me and I dropped the barreled action into a Fajen laminate and glass bedded it. All that was needed was to simply rezero the thing with the same loads I have pretty much always used. The 115gr Partition sitting atop of a health dose of RL-22 lit with Win-WLR primers. For anyone who wants to load for this caliber you will be hard pressed to find a better powder for the 110 - 117gr bullets. 

In fact I like the caliber enough I had an Ackley version built for me and passed the standard one over to my daughter. I figured I might as well give her something I knew was a winner.

The standard one has reached out to over 400yds on deer, and plenty of other critters with the 115gr load, and is accurate enough to pick fox squirrels off a deer feeder motor at 200yds with head shots with a steady rest. It will easy slide shot after shot into a quarter size or smaller group at 200yds if I can do my part. 

I know folks don't put a lot into groups with only a few shots, but if the rifle has been a consistent performer with the load why burn up barrel life just to make a bigger hole in a piece of paper. The grandson and I did a little shooting with it a while back and after he was done, we reloaded the spent cases along with some others I had brought along with the same load I use for the 115's but instead we used the 110gr Accubond. I had the target set up for another rifle to zero it for a max PBR of 270yds. After we finished loading the rounds, I cleaned up the tube on the ol girl, and ran one fouler through it (bottom shot), followed by two for group. Since the wind was blowing and it was actually zeroed for 200yds I didn't mess with the scope any at all. This is the kind of performance I have had from it since I purchased it,


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

M77 25.06 shooter here. My absolute favorite gun. My mom bought it for an antelope hunt, stored it after and gave it to me when I was 16. Been shooting it ever since. Of course being an invincible 20something year old, I didn't clean the barrel much and had to fight off a bad case of copper fowling, but I baby that gun now.


----------



## 25-06KJ (Sep 6, 2013)

I have one in a Remington 700. Its an awesome round, has dropped all kinds of critters fo me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*agree with screeminreel*

R22 is the best.
Had two hunting buddies who shot the hvy bbl version 700 back in the early 70s when we hunted bean fields. Amazing accuracy dropped many 200+ lbs buck at extreme ranges. Have loaded the 100 gr speer for kids and ladies to shoot and none have ever complained of recoil and even more amazing is never had to track one from that bullet. CT 115gr works great on Hogs but a little to hard for deer unless you hit bone. So far never seen one not less than MOA.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I shoot a 25-06 ackley improved with a 125 grain ballistic tip. That combo has rolled up some big bodied bucks!! A few years back I busted a 200lb boar in the head and busted every blood vessel from the head to the tail. That bullet has a ton of K energy!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

had one and got rid of it because i'm a lefty and it was right handed, really enjoyed that round, will be the next one I buy again.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've been shooting one for 40 years and love it. Great rifle to hand load for, both performance and accuracy. My favorite bullet is the 115 gr. Nosler partition.


----------

